# What's In Your Refrigerator?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, so, this is the inside of our `fridge..

Lots of jams and jellies
Saved rendered bacon fat
Butter
Milk
Half and half
Juices
Bottled water
Corn meal
An opened box of Jiffy Corn muffin mix I use to thicken stews, chili and soups
Eggs
A leftover casserole of Turkey Tetrazzini
Jarred Salsa
Jarred homemade Marinara
Yogurt
Leftover Olive Tapenade
Smoked Salmon (great for breakfast with eggs)
Fresh veg in the crisper
Assorted cheeses and salami
Assorted condiments, mayo, ketchup, etc
_REAL_ Maple syrup
Leftover wine (what,how'd that get there?)
Assorted Olives
Homemade Pizza dough resting
Beer some where back there

...I think that's about it


----------



## creative (Sep 2, 2014)

Chorizo
Mussels
cooked grilled sardine fillets
watercress
2 cheeses: Keens cheddar and Mexicana (Double Glos.  with chillies)
organic eggs
   "       milk, whole
   "       butter, slightly salted + empty butter wrappers (to grease tins)
breadcrumbs in jar (collected from slicing bread)
artichoke hearts in oil
veg water/"stock" base (from cooking veg)
rendered chicken fat
water
cherry juice
organic mayo
    "      ketchup
salad cream
cranberry sauce
morello cherry sauce
marmalade
various spices (fennel seeds, chilli, ginger, cayenne)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 2, 2014)

creative said:


> Chorizo
> 
> salad cream
> 
> various spices (fennel seeds, chilli, ginger, cayenne)



@Creative, what is _*salad cream*_?
also, you keep your spices in the `fridge? I'm curious as to why? 
I've never heard of that before


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 2, 2014)

If I kept my spices in the fridge, I wouldn't have room for food!

Right now my fridge and freezer are as empty as I can get them.  Tomorrow is shopping day  and I made as much room as possible for all the new stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 2, 2014)

absolutely nothing I want to eat tonight.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2014)

Didn't we have a post just like this a few months ago?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 2, 2014)

I think you're right, Andy. I'll be darned if I can find it, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 2, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Didn't we have a post just like this a few months ago?





Steve Kroll said:


> I think you're right, Andy. I'll be darned if I can find it, though.



Wh-what did you say?


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/you-are-what-you-eat-90426.html


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 2, 2014)

There ya go!


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 3, 2014)

At this time of year, I don't even want to go there...b&b pickles waiting to be pickled, cabbage waiting to be turned into kimchi and sauerkraut, condiments up the ying-yang, and that is only the upstairs fridge...do I dare check the downstairs fridge? Not without a Hazmat suit...


----------



## creative (Sep 3, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Creative, what is _*salad cream*_?
> also, you keep your spices in the `fridge? I'm curious as to why?
> I've never heard of that before


I predicted those questions!  Salad cream is a kind of more runny, piquant mayo (with some vinegar) - goes great with lettuce, boiled eggs and tomatoes.  It seems to be a UK product; some people take it with them on holiday.  It was in danger of being made obsolete but public demand has kept it in the shops.

I don't keep all my spices in the fridge (I have a vast collection).  I read that these spices (i.e. fennel seeds, chilli powder, ground ginger and cayenne pepper) were best kept chilled since they are more inclined to deteriorate.  I welcome feedback on this.


----------



## creative (Sep 3, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Didn't we have a post just like this a few months ago?


Yes but, whilst a photo of fridge contents is interesting, I favour this thread.  Being a UK resident, I would not recognise many of the bottled condiments/sauces. At least, if they are named, I can google and find out a bit more.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> absolutely nothing I want to eat tonight.



I have that problem quite often.

I keep opening the refrigerator door every few minutes hoping the contents may change, it never does!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 3, 2014)

I have way too much stuff in my fridge to list it all. However, it might be a good idea to do an inventory. Maybe. 

I've never heard of keeping those spices in the fridge. In particular, the fennel seeds should be fine in a cabinet because they're whole. On doing some research, I see that there are some websites that recommend keeping spices from peppers in the fridge. It hasn't been a problem for me up to now, so I'm going to keep them where they are; it's much easier to grab a bunch from the one cabinet when I want to make a blend. 

The only similar thing I do is keep poppy and sesame seeds and nuts in the freezer because they have a high oil content which can go rancid fairly quickly, especially in our hot and humid climate. I also keep toasted sesame oil and rice vinegar in the fridge.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 4, 2014)

I shopped two stores today. Guess I was a bit too excited to get back to Market Basket, and the store at the corner had chicken legs for 59 cents (one package for later this week, one for the freezer for Brunswick Stew this winter) and the best steak we've had in years not bought from the butcher who raises his own cattle. Anywho, Himself said our refrigerator looks like a game of Jenga and he won't go in there until I thin things out a bit.  BTW, the two doors are just as full as the body of the 'fridge.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2014)

i store darkness in my fridge. 

when you open the fridge, it disappears.

but i know it's in there. nice and cool.


waiting.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 4, 2014)

Darn you K-girl. Now I had to do an inventory. 

Top shelf.

Baking Soda
Capers
Thai Red Curry Paste
Lucy's Ear Drops
Yeast
Bacon Fat
Chicken Fat
Maple Syrup
Hot Picante Sauce
Heavy Whipping Cream
1/4 cans Cat Food

Next shelf down.

1 can Root Beer
Milk
4 1/2 gallon jugs of water
1/2 gallon Hummingbird Mixture
1 pint Blue Gatorade

The shelf under that.

10 Dr. Peppers. 
Leftover Taco meat. (That's tonight's dinner over rice) 

Deli Drawer.

Parm , Cheddar, Swiss, Mozzarella, and Velveeta Cheeses.

Crisper Drawer.

Lettuce & Spinach. (Looks kinda empty)

Space between crisper & deli drawer.

1 doz. Eggs
Mushrooms

The Door.

Top shelf down.

Butter
Cream Cheese
.........................
5 mustards
Sweet Relish
Bread & Butter Pickles
Dill Pickles
.........................
Horseradish
Olives
13 Hot Sauces
........................
BBQ Sauce
Vermouth
A1 Sauce
Lime Juice
L&P Worcestershire Sauce
L&P Bold Steak Sauce
Oyster Sauce
General Tso's Sauce
Heinz 57
Strawberry & Apricot Preservers
............................
Fish Sauce
Lemon Juice
Soy Sauce.



A fridge is in a state of flux so a few months ago isn't the same as today.

I said darn you K-girl at first but now I say thank you for making me see what needs or can be used. 

And to count my blessing for being able to have a fridge so full yet at times  seems empty to me.



Now please don't start a thread asking what's in the freezer. 



Oh Buckytom, Are you really sure the light actually goes out when you shut the door?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2014)

yes, i put a camera in there, hit record and shut the door. 

it immediately started to record nothing.

the darkness took control.

creepy.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay it recorded nothing. 

Is that because there is nothing in there?

We can help if you'd like. Lots of kind folks here who would be more then happy to start a Pay-Pal account in your name. 

Now about "the darkness took control."

We're still talking bout your fridge correct?  

If not we still might be able to help.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2014)

i went to a doctor a few months ago when i started having nightmares. i kept dreaming wigwams and teepees. wigwams and teepees filled my dreams every night.


the doctor said that this one was easy to diagnose.

he said i was two tents.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 4, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Darn you K-girl. Now I had to do an inventory.
> 
> Top shelf.
> 
> ...


 
You must like Hot Sauce! 
and, Freezer? I have NO CLUE what's in there as I 'type' 
I should inventory that... note to self...


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 5, 2014)

Partial carcasses....and other stuff.

.40


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2014)

Here's a photo of what's in my refrigerator:


----------



## creative (Sep 5, 2014)

Andy. M.....why is it empty? Have you just cleaned it?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 5, 2014)

In another thread, he said his new fridge was delivered today


----------



## creative (Sep 5, 2014)

Ah...thanks for explaining.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Here's a photo of what's in my refrigerator:



I see this as an Extreme Shopping Opportunity


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 5, 2014)

My cat, Tyson's face, as soon as I open the door. I am shocked he hasn't had his head closed in it.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I see this as an Extreme Shopping Opportunity



Not really.  All the food that was in the old fridge went into the new one right after the photo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Here's a photo of what's in my refrigerator:



should've known...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


>


Oooooo, purdy! Looks a lot like my LG. What brand did you end up with Andy?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oooooo, purdy! Looks a lot like my LG. What brand did you end up with Andy?



Samsung


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 5, 2014)

*phew* Good choice. We had all kinds of problems the first year of ownership. Won't buy another LG appliance again based on our refrigerator experience.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *phew* Good choice. We had all kinds of problems the first year of ownership. Won't buy another LG appliance again based on our refrigerator experience.




I read lots of negative reviews for LG, including yours.  That's why I crossed it off my list.

But the Samsung is cranking away.  We now have 14 ice cubes!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I read lots of negative reviews for LG, including yours.  That's why I crossed it off my list.
> 
> But the Samsung is cranking away.  We now have 14 ice cubes!




Did you name them?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Did you name them?



Uh, no.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 5, 2014)

one, two, three, four...yep, he did.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmm.  Sounds like names to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 5, 2014)

at least 14 of them got names...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 5, 2014)

Wonder what Andy will call the next ones?


----------



## Addie (Sep 6, 2014)

Did it come with that little thermometer on the shelf there? How nice of them to include that. Or did they charge extra for that?


----------



## Zagut (Sep 6, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmm...........

Just another question that popped into my head.

How many ice cubes does an ice maker make in it's lifetime? 

Since you've started now's a great time to find out. 




But sure to throw the first batch of cubes out.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2014)

Addie said:


> Did it come with that little thermometer on the shelf there? How nice of them to include that. Or did they charge extra for that?



I paid extra for the thermometer.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm...........
> 
> Just another question that popped into my head.
> 
> ...



I paid extra for the ice cube counter option so I wouldn't have to count them myself.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I paid extra for the ice cube counter option so I wouldn't have to count them myself.


 
Be sure to keep us informed as to the total count. We'll expect a monthly tally. 

Purely scientific only to see if you consume more cubes during the hotter months of course. 

Guess you didn't spring for the naming option.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Be sure to keep us informed as to the total count. We'll expect a monthly tally.
> 
> Purely scientific only to see if you consume more cubes during the hotter months of course.
> 
> Guess you didn't spring for the naming option.




Ice cube production increases when my grandson is here.  He always has a cup of ice cubes he chews/sucks on.  He was constantly asking me for refills when the freezer was on top of the old fridge.  Now with a bottom freezer, I can tell him to get his own ice.  He'll be here Tuesday so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm starting to worry about Andy's SO, I think we should invite her to join DC!

First a thread casually mentioning a search for a new refrigerator, with a large freezing compartment.

Then a mention of SO's retirement.

Next a casual mention about SO taking a trip to Florida.

The new refrigerator arrives and we see a new thread about bachelor life!

This is sounding more and more like a Dateline Mystery!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2014)

You're too funny Aunt Bea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm starting to worry about Andy's SO, I think we should invite her to join DC!
> 
> First a thread casually mentioning a search for a new refrigerator, with a large freezing compartment.
> 
> ...



or a Jack Lemmon favorite: How to Murder Your Wife (1965) - IMDb


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 7, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Ice cube production increases when my grandson is here...He'll be here Tuesday so we'll see how it goes.


Let us know who wins, your grandson or the ice maker.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Let us know who wins, your grandson or the ice maker.



My bet is on the grandson. He is one smart little kid.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a quart of half and half along with condiments on the door shelf. Oh yeah. A bag of sauerkraut. In the freezer some chicken thighs and legs. And some hamburger. I also have a couple of pounds of butter in there. 

Since they shut off my food stamps, I haven't gone shopping for this month. Hopefully they will have this mess all straightened out by Monday. 

I do have enough food to last for about two - three weeks. Then I will have to turn to what I have in my pantry.


----------

